# The Slingshot Inquisition



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

No-one expects the Slingshot Inquisition!

And the next thing you know, your name is called and you're on the spot for twenty questions.

This is the thread where prominent forum members, known for their contribution to the community, shooting skill, craftsmanship, humour, character or any other interesting traits can be interrogated by the SSF population and share a little bit about themselves. It's a bit like a "Roast".

This is how it goes:


I'll nominate the first "Target" and pose the first question
Members can ask their own questions on any number of subjects
The Target can answer any of the questions and ignore inappropriate ones until they've answered 20 questions
Members can discuss the answers as long as they stay on topic
The Target can then nominate the next target and ask the first question
The new Target takes the spotlight and it all begins again

To keep things civilised:

*Question Rules:*


Ask only one question each and give other people a chance to ask their questions before you ask another
You don't have to wait for the Target to answer existing questions before asking yours
Stay away from Politics, Religion, Sexuality and other possible embarrassment, harassment or controversy. Awkward is ok 
Make your question clear, easily understandable and answerable
Don't ask things that could get people in trouble
Don't be a douche

*Target Rules:*


Answer questions in order where possible and number each one 1-20
Answer them individually or several at once as you see fit
Only skip questions that could be controversial, troublesome etc
Answer with as much detail as you like, but avoid one-worders or novels
Don't drag it out too long - a day or two should be enough to get through 20
If necessary, check with your nominated Target that they're up for the job of taking over

*Example question topics:*


What's your: Real first name, home town, profession, passion etc
What's your favourite: slighshot, team, place to visit, food, TV show etc
What do you do for: a job, fun, burning time, etc
Slingshot: grip, bands, ammo, targets, hunting etc
What would you do if: insert scenario here...

You get the idea...

*Come on, let's have some fun!*​​





​​And our first target is: Dayhiker!​​


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr Dayhiker - Please tell us where you grew up?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool idea Ash!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome Ash!!

Mr. Dayhiker, sir, what is your current favorite shooter and why?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> Mr Dayhiker - Please tell us where you grew up?


#1 Hello Mr. Ash. I grew up in and around Boston, MA for the most part. There was a period of almost a year where we lived in N.H. on a farm my parents started with another family. We did move a lot. I quit school in the 10th grade after having gone to 10 different schools. I'd say we lived about 40% in the city, 40% in the country, and 20% in the suburbs. It was an interesting childhood, if a little discombobulated.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

PorkChopSling said:


> Awesome Ash!!
> 
> Mr. Dayhiker, sir, what is your current favorite shooter and why?


#2 Mr. Porkchop,

If you ask me that question on any given day you'd probably get a different answer.  But right now it's this one. It only took me about ten minutes of carving but I liked the size and shape so much, I did do a bit of sanding -- maybe another ten minutes -- and a couple coats of Tung oil.

I like it because even though it's pretty small it feels real nice with these light bands, but most of all because I have been very accurate with it for the past week or so. I always have more fun with slingshots that were fun to make.

(I think "fun" might = "easy"?) B)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr. Dayhiker, why do you use the screen name "Dayhiker"?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've always wondered about the "Mind is Terrible" slogan. It sounds like a Latin slogan translated directly to English. Tell me about it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Mr. Dayhiker, why do you use the screen name "Dayhiker"?


#3

That's an easy one, Nathan. I have always loved going into the woods alone for a day and just trampin' around. After a while, I try to find a nice piece of wood to carve a spoon or something (now it's more likely to be a slingshot) and find a nice spot to heat up a cup of coffee with my hobo stove or an alcohol stove and just whittle for a while and think. Now I sometimes replace the thinking with listening to an audiobook on my iPod, but I think the thinking is healthier.

Anyways, I think that's what folks mean by "dayhiking". I'm no longer a fan of backpacking overnight.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Fun topic!

#5 (I think): When or how did you discover slingshots?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I've always wondered about the "Mind is Terrible" slogan. It sounds like a Latin slogan translated directly to English. Tell me about it.


#4

Yeah, you can blame that one on Irfan, ha! I change my sig once in a while, and for a few weeks it was, "The mind is a terrible thing." This was a perversion of the old slogan, "The mind is a terrible thing to waste." Irfan picked up on that and included it in that avatar which he was kind enough to create for me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> Fun topic!
> 
> #5 (I think): When or how did you discover slingshots?


#5

First when I was a kid in the city, just schoolboy stuff really. But again when I bought a Whammo! to shoot rats in the dump up in Millinocket, ME, where I got sent on my first construction job. I was married and 25 years old then. But I didn't have much money and there wasn't much else to do. I like to fish, but they only allowed fly-fishing around there which I consider effeminate. (tee hee). When the job was done I stopped using the Whammo! shortly thereafter. This was decades ago.

I like bushcrafty things, and once I started looking at bushcraft stuff on the internet, I eventually came upon Jack's Shed (Fish's old forum) they had a catapult section there. I was off and running! I think that was about three years ago.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr. Dayhiker, how did you develop such a sharp wit and accommodating demeanor?

Will you be my grandpa?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear Mr Dayhiker, how many slingshots do you think you've carved in the last three years since your resumption of shooting?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Mr. Dayhiker, how did you develop such a sharp wit and accommodating demeanor?
> 
> Will you be my grandpa?


#6

Hmmm, a two parter...

(a) I think it's because I like to think a lot --

but if'n you got on my wrong side you wouldn't think me accommodating. 

(second part) Oh, man!!! B)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> Dear Mr Dayhiker, how many slingshots do you think you've carved in the last three years since your resumption of shooting?


#7

I never counted but it's gotta be close to 100.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nathan, now that I'm your grandpa: pull my finger. :lol:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

MR. DAYHIKER, if you were a slingshot- what would you be made from ?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Dayhiker - If the Zombie apocalypse started and they were attacking us all, would you grab a 22lr or a handy slingshot?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My grandpa says that the only gun worth shootin' a stinkin zombie starts with a 4 and ends with a 5, but he is a pretty bad mofo with the beanflip too. And if that don't work, he will just ask them to pull his finger.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> MR. DAYHIKER, if you were a slingshot- what would you be made from ?


#8

That's easy, Imp! Since it is an enchanted tree that's a favorite haunt of fairies, it would have to be Hawthorn.

Hawthorn is also my "birth wood", in the Wiccan tradition. B)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> Dayhiker - If the Zombie apocalypse started and they were attacking us all, would you grab a 22lr or a handy slingshot?


I'd grab a sandwich! :lol:

#9


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr DH,

Are you a sports fan? Which teams do you follow?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> Mr DH,
> 
> Are you a sports fan? Which teams do you follow?


#10

There is only one sport I follow -- American football. The Patriots of course. Otherwise I'm not much of a sports fan.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what sandpaper grit is your current facial hair equivalent to ?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What is your idea of a perfect week away.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> what sandpaper grit is your current facial hair equivalent to ?


#11

You'll have to ask my wife, she really knows her grits. :naughty: (She's not home at the mo.)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> What is your idea of a perfect week away.


#12

A week of bar-crawling in Barcelona, Spain. :drinkup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

What did you do for a living most of your life?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> What did you do for a living most of your life?


#13

I was a mechanical insulator (boilers, turbines, pipes, ducts, various mechanical equipment)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What does your wife and family think of your slingshot obsession?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

how many times has your wife threatened to use your slingshots as firewood ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> What does your wife and family think of your slingshot obsession?


#14

Most of 'em think it's childish and a bit baffling. Which fits in with their general opinion of me anyways so no big deal.



Imperial said:


> how many times has your wife threatened to use your slingshots as firewood ?


#15

She's not actually annoyed by the slingshots themselves -- I think she'd rather use *me *for the firewood. :question:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

DH - What are your favourite tools for slingshot making. Knives, saws, band tools etc?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Great idea Ash. Stellar. Don't know how I missed this. Glad I could slide in before we hit 20 here with Sir Dayhiker. 
Ok Bill, which book would you recommend to your 10th grade self?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Mr. DayHiker, I've heard that you may be making a slingshot from a fork collected on the start line of the Boston Marathon the day the race was bombed. Have you a picture of that slinger, sir?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if you were an angry bird which one would you be ?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> if you were an angry bird which one would you be ?


My guess....Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> DH - What are your favourite tools for slingshot making. Knives, saws, band tools etc?


#16

To be honest it is this: a Mora "Craftsman",

then my trusty 4-in-hand rasp/file (sometimes I use a dremel, but more often not).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow. Great idea Ash. Stellar. Don't know how I missed this. Glad I could slide in before we hit 20 here with Sir Dayhiker.
> Ok Bill, which book would you recommend to your 10th grade self?


#17

'Toon! Toughest question yet! . . . Probably "The Jungle" by Upton Sinclair


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Mr. DayHiker, I've heard that you may be making a slingshot from a fork collected on the start line of the Boston Marathon the day the race was bombed. Have you a picture of that slinger, sir?


#18

I have indeed made it, sir. However, I have decided not to post it because I do not want to trivialize that tragedy in pursuit my egocentric interests.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > if you were an angry bird which one would you be ?
> ...


#19

Nope. More like Tweety Bird. I'm not that intimidating. :uhoh:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One more... somebody come on and pull me off the hot seat! :rofl:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tweety is a bada$$ though. So that works. The jungle.... Helped to create the FDA if I'm not mistaken. Terribly sad tale though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Tweety is a bada$$ though. So that works. The jungle.... Helped to create the FDA if I'm not mistaken. Terribly sad tale though.


I was thinking... maybe "The Dragons of Eden" by Carl Sagan would be a better choice, I don't know. Like I said, tough choice for 10th grade.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragons of Eden is a great book!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, last question - What do you see or hope for the future of slingshooting?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. DayHiker, I've heard that you may be making a slingshot from a fork collected on the start line of the Boston Marathon the day the race was bombed. Have you a picture of that slinger, sir?
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ash said:


> OK, last question - What do you see or hope for the future of slingshooting?


#20

I never think about the future of slingshooting. For me it's an intensely personal pursuit, one which I practice entirely in the "now". Whatever happens to the sport/hobby in the future doesn't concern me in the least.

But to answer your question, I hope we who enjoy this can keep on doing it and sharing. . . . Beyond that, I got nothin'.

Well, that's it. Twenty questions are up. I hope youse all had a much fun as I did. :wave: (I have contacted my pick to be the next victim. Hope he accepts.)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Superb, Bill. You're a star!


----------

